# UroTuning.com | Custom 1.8t Timing Belt Kit $99.99



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

*This basic kit includes the major parts needed to do a timing belt on a Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T.

Kit Includes:

- 06B109119A, Timing Belt by Continental
- 06B109477, T-Belt Tensioner Damper by NTN
- 06B109243D, Tensioner Roller by NTN

This product fits:

1998-2005 Beetle 1.8T
2000-2006 Audi TT 1.8T
2000-2005 Golf/Jetta 1.8T




We recommend you add on a Metal Impeller Water pump, Accessory Belt, Motor Mount bolts and 1 Gallon of G12 coolant which are available as options for this kit.*

*Click here to order--->* * Custom 1.8t Timing Belt Kit $99.99*


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump :snowcool:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:snowcool::heart:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Also fits a FWD Mk1 TT right?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

180dan said:


> Also fits a FWD Mk1 TT right?


 Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

monday bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump :wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it up!:wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up we go!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup::wave::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24757599.jpg


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday Bump! :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave::thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

sometimes i miss vwfixx...


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> sometimes i miss vwfixx...


Me too! LOL. thank VWoA for that one :banghead: ... well their attorneys at least


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

attorneys :thumbdown:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Friday bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

sat morning bump :wave:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:wave::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Labor Day! hope your not working too hard.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Football Sunday bump.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

up


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

TGIF Bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Do u provide any other kit? For water pump and such or just this basic kit


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

joeyyphillips said:


> Do u provide any other kit? For water pump and such or just this basic kit


 we offer a full kit with water pump, serp belt, bolts, cam seals etc.. check out this page for all details: http://www.urotuning.com/Basic-Timing-Belt-Kit-Mk4-Golf-Jetta-1-8T-p/mk4_1.8t_tb.htm


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

So it would be cheaper to go with the basic and add all the options for 213 rather then going with this one for 200 minus bolts and coolant. http://www.urotuning.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=URO-0019&CartID=1 

Is there a difference I didn't notice between those two?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

joeyyphillips said:


> So it would be cheaper to go with the basic and add all the options for 213 rather then going with this one for 200 minus bolts and coolant. http://www.urotuning.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=URO-0019&CartID=1
> 
> Is there a difference I didn't notice between those two?


 Correct. it is cheaper to add the options you want.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Correct. it is cheaper to add the options you want.


 Excellent I will be ordering this week. Is there a price difference for vortex members


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

joeyyphillips said:


> Excellent I will be ordering this week. Is there a price difference for vortex members


 no, we offer the same low prices to all of our customers


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> no, we offer the same low prices to all of our customers


 Nice, I had a couple questions on the gonzo stage 2 tune On your site. Where I can I adress that.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

joeyyphillips said:


> Nice, I had a couple questions on the gonzo stage 2 tune On your site. Where I can I adress that.


 shoot me a PM or email on it.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent you pm, u replied, sent you one more.. No reply..


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

joeyyphillips said:


> Sent you pm, u replied, sent you one more.. No reply..


 replied.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Its Friiiiday!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Get out and VOTE today!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving from UroTuning. Be sure to visit our website for our Black Friday weekend special.


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from UroTuning. Be sure to visit our website for our Black Friday weekend special.


Going to have a special sale on this timing belt kit??


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

JWishnok said:


> Going to have a special sale on this timing belt kit??


check out our website for our black friday special: www.urotuning.com


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunday bump. 2 more days left for our Black Friday weekend special


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

less than 27 hours left for our Cyber Monday sale! $20 off any $100 order.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

4 hours left on the Cyber Monday sale. use code "20off" for $20 off any order over $100


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

You know, it's a shame to have to do a timing belt again after just doing a rebuild due to an oil leak you didn't know about until after the car has been running for a while. Darn crank seal is leaking behind the timing pulley, so the timing belt is now saturated (and me being the paranoid sort, I'm replacing all 3 of these just to be safe). This deal came as a pleasent surprise. It got here quick too. Thanks for doing this deal, and for the quick shipping.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

VWBugman00 said:


> You know, it's a shame to have to do a timing belt again after just doing a rebuild due to an oil leak you didn't know about until after the car has been running for a while. Darn crank seal is leaking behind the timing pulley, so the timing belt is now saturated (and me being the paranoid sort, I'm replacing all 3 of these just to be safe). This deal came as a pleasent surprise. It got here quick too. Thanks for doing this deal, and for the quick shipping.


 :thumbup: 

thanks for the business. it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy New Years from UroTuning


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Weekend bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Tuesday bumpage


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

is it Friday yet??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

needs a gates belt option :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

GTI0518T32 said:


> needs a gates belt option :thumbup:


Are you referring to the Gates Racing belts? we are working on getting them in.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

GTI0518T32 said:


> needs a gates belt option :thumbup:


Are you referring to the Gates Racing belts? we are working on getting them in.


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Are you referring to the Gates Racing belts? we are working on getting them in.


yes sir :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

GTI0518T32 said:


> yes sir :thumbup:


Got them added now. we will have them in stock in a few days for shipping. 

http://www.urotuning.com/Basic-Timing-Belt-Kit-Mk4-Golf-Jetta-1-8T-p/mk4_1.8t_tb.htm


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

humpday bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sale Ends Sunday at Midnight!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

We are taking off for SOWO today and will be closed until Tuesday next week! Be sure to take advantage of our sale running through the end of the month. All orders will be processed when we return.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump for our Haloween Sale!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas from the UroTuning family to yours!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

